# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Guillain-Barré Syndroom(GBS) - Artikel

## Agnes574

Het Guillain-Barré Syndroom (GBS) is een zeldzame ziekte, die vooral gepaard gaat met tintelingen, prikkelingen, spierzwakte en soms zelfs verlamming in de handen en de voeten. We gaan in dit artikel dieper in op deze weinig bekende ziekte.


*Een aandoening van de perifere zenuwen*

Het Guillain-Barré Syndroom (GBS) wordt beschouwd als een zeldzame ziekte: het treft jaarlijks 1 of 2 personen per 100.000 inwoners. Dit syndroom is het gevolg van een aandoening van de perifere zenuwen, de zenuwen die de elektrische signalen doorgeven van het ruggenmerg naar onze spieren, ledematen en inwendige organen. Bij mensen die aangetast zijn door het syndroom van Guillain-Barré, is de myeline (een soort isolerende schede rond de zenuwvezels) beschadigd. Hierdoor kunnen de zenuwen de elektrische signalen niet meer correct doorgeven. De patiënten krijgen dan last van spierzwakte, tintelingen, prikkelingen, een 'slaperig' gevoel in de spieren en soms zelfs verlammingsverschijnselen. Meestal komen deze symptomen eerst voor in de handen en de voeten.


*De oorzaak blijft onbekend*

Het ziet ernaar uit dat de afbraak van de myelineschede het gevolg is van een auto-immuunreactie. Het zijn de eigen lichaamscellen van zieke mensen die de myelineschede aantasten, maar de artsen zijn er nog niet in geslaagd om de oorzaak van het Guillain-Barré Syndroom met zekerheid vast te stellen. Uit onderzoek blijkt nochtans dat in 50% van de gevallen, deze aandoening zich voordoet na een virale of bacteriële infectie. Ontstekingen van het spijsverteringskanaal en van de luchtwegen zouden de infecties zijn die het vaakst met het Guillain-Barré Syndroom in verband worden gebracht, maar het echt oorzakelijk verband tussen GBS en deze infecties is nog steeds onbekend.


*De ziekte evolueert positief in 85% van de gevallen*

Er bestaan twee vormen van het Guillain-Barré Syndroom: een lichte en een vrij ernstige. 
***In het eerste geval, hinderen de symptomen de patiënt gedurende enkele dagen of weken alvorens opnieuw te verdwijnen. 
***Wie de ernstige vorm van het syndroom heeft, wordt geconfronteerd met ergere symptomen. In dit geval kan hospitalisatie noodzakelijk zijn. Deze patiënten kunnen 
-verlammingsverschijnselen, 
-ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, 
-een ongewone hartslag, 
-een longontsteking 
-en andere ontstekingen vertonen. Volgens recente cijfers, zou 85% van de patiënten volledig herstellen binnen een periode van 6 tot 12 maanden.


*Welke behandelingen?*

Er zijn tegenwoordig twee behandelingen die het herstel van de patiënt kunnen bespoedigen: plasmaferese en het toedienen van intraveneuze immunoglobulinen.

■Bij plasmaferese wordt het plasma van de patiënt vervangen door gezond plasma om de antistoffen, die de myelineschede afbreken, te verwijderen.

■Bij de toediening van intraveneuze immunoglobulinen, krijgen de patiënten antistoffen toegediend die afkomstig zijn van het bloed van verschillende donoren. Deze 'gezonde' antistoffen neutraliseren de antilichamen die aan de basis liggen van de afbraak van de myeline.


Naast deze therapeutische behandeling, zijn sessies bij een kinesist en een fysiotherapeut sterk aan te raden om de spieren opnieuw optimaal te kunnen gebruiken. Tegen het Guillain-Barré Syndroom bestaan er echter geen preventiemogelijkheden. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

